# Taking Banned PGA Tour Enhancers to play better, is it right and should i ?



## johnD (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello Golf Forum, i am new to this board and this is my first post ... i had a question i thought i would put out into the Golf Forum community.



I moved down to Florida, and in my fifties now and feel like i was losing my edge... was losing my distance off the tee, and after the round had no energy. My mind would wander during the round and it was just hard to focus.



i had one of my friends suggest taking 5 herbs and combined over the counter supplements i bought over the counter at my local GNC and Vitamin shop. He had been taking them the past year and had great success! I started to take these dietary supplements, now i am super long, my game is back, i have a ton of energy after my game... (and i feel 100 times better 



I was reading on the PGA Tour site that 2 of these ingredients were BANNED by the PGA Tour. 



My question is: since i am not a tour pro, i will never be one, should i keep taking it and playing better in my Sunday game ?





thanks!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I would talk to your doctor so he or she can determine whether the long term effect of those ingredients has a detrimental effect on your body. While they might energize you to the point you feel your golf game is better, I would personally be more concerned with any possible detrimental side effects.

I'm 64 yrs old and still have some wedges with square grooves that I use occasionally. While they are already illegal on the PGA Tour, as an amateur, I can keep using them until something like 2024, by which time I'll be 75 years old. I seriously doubt square grooves will have much effect on my game at 75...

The point is, what we do as non-competing amateurs doesn't exactly have to mirror how or what the touring professionals do, but using my wedges doesn't have any possible effect on my body. Check with your doctor.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Dennis. This guy is a spammer. He has this same post on a couple of other golf forums, also one post sales pitches. I'll let you decide if you want to dump him. If he can come back and demonstrate that he actually wants to be a participating member, then I will withdraw my accusation.


----------



## johnD (Jan 14, 2014)

DennisM said:


> I would talk to your doctor so he or she can determine whether the long term effect of those ingredients has a detrimental effect on your body. While they might energize you to the point you feel your golf game is better, I would personally be more concerned with any possible detrimental side effects.
> 
> I'm 64 yrs old and still have some wedges with square grooves that I use occasionally. While they are already illegal on the PGA Tour, as an amateur, I can keep using them until something like 2024, by which time I'll be 75 years old. I seriously doubt square grooves will have much effect on my game at 75...
> 
> The point is, what we do as non-competing amateurs doesn't exactly have to mirror how or what the touring professionals do, but using my wedges doesn't have any possible effect on my body. Check with your doctor.


Dennis, I talked to my doctor a year ago, he chuckled when i told him what i was taking and what it was doing for me, a non believer. I have read up on most of these herbs, Chinese have been taking these things for over 2000 years... lol As far side effects go, i stopped eating meat and will be sober 25 years on the 17th of this month... yes i am concerned, but so far its been good, almost too good 

I have the illegal wedges why not right? I guess the wake up call was when i read up on the PGA tour guide of there banned substances and found 2 , one was a no brainier , Ray Lewis and Vijay were taking one that was on the list ! 

Beyond golf i am feeling amazing, when i once had to climb out of cart, i now jump out.. my knee was gone after many years of hard core competitive sports. Old meniscus injury, over rotation on the swing made it so painful, even after surgery. But now taking these supplements, no more pain, in fact i just did a 4 mile beach walk in the soft sand this morning.. 

I think you might be right i am going to dig deeper into more info on exactly what these are and the effects. i do see the doctor on a regular basis and have kept him up to date on all my effects. He is now a believer 

thanks for the info and advice... hit em straight! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnD (Jan 14, 2014)

Fourputt said:


> Dennis. This guy is a spammer. He has this same post on a couple of other golf forums, also one post sales pitches. I'll let you decide if you want to dump him. If he can come back and demonstrate that he actually wants to be a participating member, then I will withdraw my accusation.


Rick,
I am no spammer friend.. I belong to two boards, this one and the Sand Trap... i am not selling anything nor am i am promoting.:laugh: I am simply asking for advice... 

thank you !


----------



## johnD (Jan 14, 2014)

johnD said:


> Rick,
> I am no spammer friend.. I belong to two boards, this one and the Sand Trap... i am not selling anything nor am i am promoting.:laugh: I am simply asking for advice...
> 
> thank you !




... input or thoughts ?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I should listen to my own words, since I'm a fat out of shape 64.5 year old, but diet and exercise should be all you need.


----------

